
Ask HN: iOS app for adding entries to Google Sheet - graffitici
I frequently use Google Forms to append entries into Google Sheets, and it works great most of the time. I usually have a bookmark on my home screen to make it easier to access.<p>But I still need to be online. I couldn&#x27;t find a &quot;Google Forms&quot; app. One that will launch immediately, and collect data even while offline. In the ideal case, these would sync the next time the app becomes online.<p>Is there such an app by Google? Are there any third-party apps that can achieve the same? Thanks!
======
taigeair
Why don't you build something using Apps Script? It's pretty powerful.

[https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/](https://developers.google.com/apps-script/)

